# I have a few extra bulbs. What do I make?



## Ray1968 (Oct 14, 2008)

They're all good. 400W hand-helds?


----------



## Ken_McE (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know, but can you give us a little warning before you fire it up? Please? (G)


----------



## grayelky (Oct 22, 2008)

Money on e-Bay?

Are these for comercial lights?


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 22, 2008)

Big ol' sodium halide monsters.. There's 37,000 lumens of lousy color rendering there if you can figure out how to power them..


----------



## inspiron (Oct 26, 2008)

Sell em, find the ratio of how many you need to sell to get enough green to buy the ballets and a gasoline generator, hook the the remaining ones to a bicycle and make a cart to carry the generator with the bike.


The ultimate bicycle light(s)


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 31, 2008)

I was just watching National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation and this thread popped into my mind, and all was instantly made clear. Here's what you should do:

1. Purchase a dozen ballast housings for this specific bulb, and tint (paint/dye) the lens/Fresnel assembly for each a variety of colors.

2. Purchase a trio of small surge protector strips (four lights/1600 watts per strip, most strips will only handle ~1800)

3. Mount the twelve lights on your house or around your yard.

Once everything is plugged in and turned on, you'll have *450,000 lumens of Flashaholic Holiday Spirit* for your entire neighborhood and the airspace above it to enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## grayelky (Oct 31, 2008)

I like *StarHalo*'s plan!


----------



## csshih (Oct 31, 2008)

if you do that, you might need to sell of a couple of those bulbs for the power bill.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 12, 2008)

How about just re-purposing the glass by creating your own ecosphere? 

Ecosphere's are pods containing brine shrimp, algae, etc. They depend on thin glass to transmit light efficiently. Perfect use for obsolete light bulbs. 

http://tinyurl.com/5m5c7w (Photo on Amazon's site)

Regards, 

Mark


----------

